
1961 Goldsboro B-52 crash - rrauenza
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1961_Goldsboro_B-52_crash
======
astrodust
This and many other horrors are touched on in the great book _Command and
Control_ :
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Command_and_Control_(book)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Command_and_Control_\(book\))

It's truly astonishing the US hasn't nuked itself at least a half dozen times.

These bombers were flying all over the place day and night with fully operable
nuclear weapons.

Recent news relating to an incident in Canada:
[http://news.nationalpost.com/news/canada/mark-iv-nuclear-
wea...](http://news.nationalpost.com/news/canada/mark-iv-nuclear-weapon-haida-
gwaii)

------
Daviey
I was just reading about this earlier on, as it was one of the examples on:
[http://nuclearsecrecy.com/nukemap/](http://nuclearsecrecy.com/nukemap/)

It lets you visualise the impact over your own house (town field accepts
zip/post codes).

------
kellet
As a North Carolina resident, I'm glad it didn't detonate (even though I
wasn't alive yet)!

